# First post..big problems



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

Hello all. A couple of weeks ago I purchased a 1995 HB 4x4,5sp,2.4l. It needed some work but only has 78,000 miles and is in good shape. It had 2 codes, IAT and coolant temp sensor. I replaced those. In the process of looking for the IAT I accidentally pulled out the MAF sensor so I cleaned that. The speedo and gas gauge didnt work. I replaced the speed sensor but that didnt do it so I replaced the gauge cluster. Fixed the speedo but not the gas gauge. I changed the oil and plugs and wires also. So....after all that I took her on her maiden voyage tonight. After a few minutes of driving the idle became erratic. Got worse to the point of almost dying. The truck seemed to be surging also. Check engine light stayed on the whole trip, probably 20 minutes. I pulled in my drive way with the truck still running I noticed both the red and green lights on the computer were on . I shut the truck off and now it wont restart. It turns over but no go. The computer now has no lights at all. It wont go in diagnostic mode either. When I turn the key I also cant hear the fuel pump buzz. Sorry for the long post but Im really at a loss here. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have spark? Have you checked your fuses and the fusible links?


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

I checked the fuses. Im not sure ..what and where are the fusable links.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fusible links are the small wires that are at the positive battery cable end. There's usually two or three of them and they provide power to multiple circuits and designed to "open" during excesive amperage draw. Make sure there is power going through them.


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

I have 12v across the fusable links. No fire at the coil and no lights on the computer. Still dont hear the fuel pump either. Im starting to think its the computer. Any other ideas?


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Just to be clear, you measured 12 volts from battery ground to either side of the fusible links?


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

Sure did. Both sides.


----------



## bradford027 (May 7, 2011)

UPDATE.... When my buddy and I were reading the codes a few days ago half of the screw broke off and fell inside the cpu case. I didnt think anything of it at the time. I opened up the cpu case and it has a couple of burnt diodes or resistors. The half screw head was laying on the board. I think it must have shorted the board out.This was the trucks maiden voyage and it slid the screw around . Im gonna try to pick up a junkyard cpu on monday. Ill post back. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i work on home computers and ive seen many cases where someone has dropped a screw in it and it burnt the board up probably burnt yours up too try car-part.com they are pretty good and cheap


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. What a bummer. At least you found it relatively quickly!


----------

